# best lines of florida cur dogs



## alpha1 (Dec 25, 2009)

What do you guys think are the best lines of florida curs out there.  We all know the partins.   I've heard the peeples line was real good and the morgan line, norfleet line.  Sean has some old stock out of sellers stock which is where mine came from.  I'd imagine theres some real good lines out of okeechobee.  I plan on putting a few more in my kennels.  I'm thinking about trying a black and tan partin if I can find a good one.  I see some of you guys are mixing in lots of pit which helps make them straight catch.  I prefer a gritty bay dog myself, it gives me time to get to the dogs in the thick spots.  I'd like to see some good pics of some of the florida curs on here.  I'll post pics of my big male this week.  He works both ways on cows or hogs.  I use a shock collar on him for better control.  Sometimes when he starts working cows he   checks out and gets too gritty.


----------



## sghoghunter (Dec 26, 2009)

The ones that catch pigs like the ones gill and Fl curdog has.


----------



## Florida Curdog (Dec 26, 2009)

sghoghunter said:


> The ones that catch pigs like the ones gill and Fl curdog has.


----------



## Fifty (Dec 26, 2009)

haha...x2


----------



## alpha1 (Dec 27, 2009)

*keep it straight*

Whatever is between  you guys and sean keep it that way.  All I said was the dog I bought from his is good and the book is good.  I will post pics of this male dog soon.  Whatever else is said or done is between you guys and him.  Don't stir the pot or I'm sure the moderators will remove you from this forum like they did him.


----------



## Florida Curdog (Dec 27, 2009)

The kind that can catch hogs like this by them self


----------



## sghoghunter (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice pig curdog did ya get him with a Fl cur?


----------



## tompkinsgil (Dec 27, 2009)

Got him with my dog levi bayed him and then caught him when he seen us walk up and then levi bayed and caught  another good boar about 1/2 mile away but didnt have the camera with us .that one did some cuttin


----------



## hoghunter102 (Dec 27, 2009)

My Line.... What is Sean needing some new pics for book #2.... Grow up man its all over deal with it.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Dec 27, 2009)

florida curdog said:


> the kind that can catch hogs like this by them self



nice boar hog


----------



## Florida Curdog (Dec 28, 2009)

TazD said:


> My Florida Curs will try and catch every hog when they are hunted alone, if the hog is rank they will bay. When another dog gets there they catch. Their NOT straight catch. My pitbull Zena is straight catch.
> There are alot of ranch's here in Florida using their own Florida Curs. The best line of any dogs are the ones that find and catch hogs, not one specific named line.



Exactly.


----------



## Fifty (Dec 28, 2009)

...x3 he nailed it


----------



## POP-A-TOP (Dec 29, 2009)

> The best lines can not be bought. They are kept tight and out peddlers hands.



Very Very TRUE!!!!


----------



## WolfPack (Dec 29, 2009)

I say the Bocat curs...now them some good dogs right there!  LOL...just had to throw that in there.


----------



## sghoghunter (Dec 29, 2009)

Gonna ask a stupid question guys and dont get mad if I offend ya.What exactly is a fl cur?


----------



## DanS (Dec 30, 2009)

I've never seen a "hog hunter" that would sell a good dog for any other reason than they needed the money......what i call a "good dog" is way to hard to comeby.....once a dogman has one they will generally take it to it's grave....or till the power company shuts off the lights.....lol.....


----------



## FLCURDOGS (Dec 30, 2009)

DanS said:


> I've never seen a "hog hunter" that would sell a good dog for any other reason than they needed the money......what i call a "good dog" is way to hard to comeby.....once a dogman has one they will generally take it to it's grave....or till the power company shuts off the lights.....lol.....



true!


----------



## catch-n-tie (Dec 30, 2009)

a cull to one is a good dog to another,it all depends on how high the bar is set by a real dog you can compare to but if you are a rookie you wouldnt know a cull it if bit you in the rear,lots of culls being bred to culls thats for sure.


----------



## MULE (Dec 30, 2009)

sghoghunter said:


> Gonna ask a stupid question guys and dont get mad if I offend ya.What exactly is a fl cur?


1/2 Blackmouth & 1/2 Bulldog


----------



## JohnE (Dec 30, 2009)

MULE said:


> 1/2 Blackmouth & 1/2 Bulldog



Wrong my friend
They are just stock dogs that originated in florida. I really dont think anyone could tell you what exactly is in them.
Alot of people breed some bulldog in them for some more grit.


----------



## Florida Curdog (Dec 30, 2009)

They come in buckskin-yellow-red- leopard- black&tan -brown. Some have a black mouth some don't. I like them with some bulldog in them. Gil has got several  dogs in the past from the Partins when they were in Osceola County.


----------



## gin house (Dec 31, 2009)

sghoghunter said:


> Gonna ask a stupid question guys and dont get mad if I offend ya.What exactly is a fl cur?



man, i asked the same question a while back, heard a lot of this and that but it boiled down to theres no recognized breed "florida cur".  anyways, it dont matter when youre catchin em like tompkinsgil and fl curdog, they can call them what they want to, theirs look to get the job done.


----------



## DanS (Dec 31, 2009)

TazD, is that you in your 3rd picture....or is it the dog that you sold him?


----------



## catch-n-tie (Jan 1, 2010)

good stuff cajun, a finished hog dog is also stock/cattle broke for those of you that didnt know that..maybe a thread about the terms being used and misused here and your idea of a finished dog would shed alot of light and information on the subject.


----------



## gin house (Jan 1, 2010)

my opinion i havent seen but two finished dogs in the woods, a finished dog to me is a dog that will go find a hog, will consistanltly find hogs, wont run trash. a finished dog to me is a dog that when im behind him in the woods theres a good feelin that somethins gonna happen, only seen two, neither is mine, one was baught from a guy in south georgia for $1500(that was a steal on her) and another that money wont buy, i guarantee it.. the term finished is thrown around way too much, just my opinion.


----------



## MULE (Jan 1, 2010)

There's a guy in N.Georgia that sells Appalachian Mountain Dogs. He's wrote all kinda stories in Bayed Solid and Boar Hunter. Supposedly these dogs were from an old line of dogs that some old men had.The story when on and on. They really didn't have much of a size or color standard. Come to find out it was all made up just to sell dogs. When asked why, he said more people just wanted a dog that was a bred with a story than one that was all crossed up. He's sold A LOT of dogs under that name. 

Personally, I don't care what the dog is, I just think you should be honest and up front with how the dog is bred. 

I've tried several Florida curs over the year and never found any that suited me, but not to say they are some great ones out there. I do however think that where you hunt also plays an important role in what dogs will work best for you too.


----------



## tompkinsgil (Jan 1, 2010)

mine suite me and i guarantee there finished and i dont need  to take a whole pack with me to catch a hog and when i go to the woods. i always got a good feeling im gonna catch 1or how ever many gin house


----------



## Florida Curdog (Jan 1, 2010)

Same here.


----------



## gin house (Jan 1, 2010)

tompkinsgil said:


> mine suite me and i guarantee there finished and i dont need  to take a whole pack with me to catch a hog and when i go to the woods. i always got a good feeling im gonna catch 1or how ever many gin house



gil, dont get your feathers ruflled at me, im saying i have only seen two what i call finished dogs, ive neve hunted with yours, im sure they are as you catch a lot.  i said what i thoght a finished dog was, what you callin me out for anyways????  we dont have near the population of hogs around here, its easy to tell a finished dog from average, thats why around here ive only seen two.  gil, not tryin to get at you but if you hog hunt up here in these mountains, you wont always have a good feeling with two finished dogs, the hogs are few and far between. we have a lot more dry runs than we get on them.


----------



## satman32935 (Jan 2, 2010)

Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- i used to take a 3 legged pit to sanford dump and catch 10 per night. Can i call that a finished dog? all i can say is im kinda sure jimmy n gils dogs are what ANYONE would called FINISHED!


----------



## satman32935 (Jan 2, 2010)

what did i say that was profain? so i dont do it again plz.


----------



## tompkinsgil (Jan 2, 2010)

thats right taz ,to each there own i just happen to like the dogs i hunt what ever they are(lol) ,i take them where ever and still catch piles of hogs ,thick woods, pastures ,and groves ,every one thinks its easy to catchem around hear but these hogs know the program there are alot of people only catchin 10-20%of the hogs they jump  i ussually have a good jump to catch ratio .gin house my feathers aint ruffled im just sayin i have 3 dogs that are finished in my yard and know several others that have finished dogs that i hunt with .


----------



## gin house (Jan 2, 2010)

tompkinsgil said:


> thats right taz ,to each there own i just happen to like the dogs i hunt what ever they are(lol) ,i take them where ever and still catch piles of hogs ,thick woods, pastures ,and groves ,every one thinks its easy to catchem around hear but these hogs know the program there are alot of people only catchin 10-20%of the hogs they jump  i ussually have a good jump to catch ratio .gin house my feathers aint ruffled im just sayin i have 3 dogs that are finished in my yard and know several others that have finished dogs that i hunt with .



thats great that you do and know of people that have em, why dont you or they sell me one, the more i hunt mine the more depressed i get , lol.  I myself dont have what i call a finished dog, i have some that i think will become decent dogs, i know of a few guys around here that have a good finished dog but when its gone they wont have much.  we hunt packs up here, you wont find hardly anybody that uses one dog up here, there arent many hogs, they run the mountains, they wont stop .  not sayin its not hard to stop them in florida.   im not knockin your dogs at all, seems like thats what youre hinting at, theyre great lookin dogs and you post more hogs on here than anybody, not a doubt in my mind that theyre awesome dogs, just sayin up here its easy to pick out the finshed dogs from average, youd just have to hunt up here to see what im talkin about having a good feeling your gonna catch somethin, went again this morning, dry run.


----------



## tompkinsgil (Jan 2, 2010)

did you see any hog sign at all


----------



## Florida Curdog (Jan 2, 2010)

I seen plenty of slick heads this morning.


----------



## gin house (Jan 2, 2010)

tompkinsgil said:


> did you see any hog sign at all



no, we usually just walk woods till we hit something but we turned out in two places and nothing. but its worth it to get out in the woods and off the couch and move around.   i want to come down and hunt in south florida sometime, cajun was gonna take me but backed out on me na, just messin with cajun.  just dont know about huntin around water with them huge lizzards with teeth yall have, id like to keep a few dogs. lol lol


----------



## tompkinsgil (Jan 2, 2010)

they ussualy dont mess with them dogs unless they swim alot .LOL you should keeping a couple areas baited up this way the hogs stay around.if you come down here and hunt your dogs better be livestock and deer broke thats a big no-no around here


----------



## sghoghunter (Jan 2, 2010)

The best way to help better ya odds is to use corn and trail cams. Some people are to lazy to do it but it helps a lot.


----------



## gnarlyone (Jan 2, 2010)

*Finished dog*

My opinion on a "finished" dog is when that dog has topped out as good as he is gonna be. ..not necessarily having to be top quality. I think you can have a finished dog and it not be as good as another finished dog...simply "He is FINISHED and not gonna get any better. ..Lots of finished dogs are culls.


----------



## WolfPack (Jan 2, 2010)

Here it goes.....just another opinion I am gonna add on here.  I think it is funny when people say that the hogs "know" what the program around here is and therefore the hogs are always gonna high tail it outta there when the times comes......makes it sound like the dogs ain't catching them then.  Also....you throw the dogs into an area slap full of hogs...then ya.....good chance they are gonna bump into one, even a dog who isn't looking for one, LOL.  

I think some people place too much emphasis on "stock" dogs or certian breeds as if there is one size fits all kinda thing.  As some of us have said before on here....bottom line is....if the dog works for you, then you have a good dog no matter what others think.  Most breeds and mutts can get the job done, no special powers needed....just a good bark and bite.


----------



## JohnE (Jan 2, 2010)

Do you know this from experience wolfpack?


----------



## catch-n-tie (Jan 3, 2010)

gnarlyone said:


> My opinion on a "finished" dog is when that dog has topped out as good as he is gonna be. ..not necessarily having to be top quality. I think you can have a finished dog and it not be as good as another finished dog...simply "He is FINISHED and not gonna get any better. ..Lots of finished dogs are culls.


very true-


----------



## Florida Curdog (Jan 3, 2010)

JohnE said:


> Do you know this from experience wolfpack?


The only thing he knows about hog doggin is what he reads on the web or maybe the book the peddler wrote.


----------



## Fifty (Jan 3, 2010)

haha...what experience?


----------



## WolfPack (Jan 4, 2010)

Florida Curdog said:


> The only thing he knows about hog doggin is what he reads on the web or maybe the book the peddler wrote.



JohnE and Florida Curdog........Thanks for reminding me and others why we don't learn much from you but sarcasm and why we give up chatting in this forum.  It is sad.....the "Floridians" are ruining this Georgia forum.


----------



## JohnE (Jan 4, 2010)

WolfPack said:


> JohnE and Florida Curdog........Thanks for reminding me and others why we don't learn much from you but sarcasm and why we give up chatting in this forum.  It is sad.....the "Floridians" are ruining this Georgia forum.





All I want to know is how you talk about hog huntin when you dont do it???


----------

